# Softballs allowed in court!



## Nanakisan (May 14, 2010)

well ok not for throwing but seems some news media has slipped up and is trying to cover their asses about that Kagan woman becoming yet another female nominee for the US Supreme Court.

lets have a look.
Oh and do read the comments they are a total blast!

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100514/ap_on_sp_ot/sof_kagan_softball


----------



## Takun (May 14, 2010)

That is the most absurd thing I've read to date.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2010)

You guys wanna start making stupid silly comments on the page?


----------



## ArielMT (May 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You guys wanna start making stupid silly comments on the page?



I didn't approve this so y'all could go raid.  Besides, it's Yahoo!; just how could anyone outdo Yahoo comment stupidity?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> I didn't approve this so y'all could go raid.  Besides, it's Yahoo!; just how could anyone outdo Yahoo comment stupidity?



Also touchÃ©


----------



## Nanakisan (May 14, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> I didn't approve this so y'all could go raid.  Besides, it's Yahoo!; just how could anyone outdo Yahoo comment stupidity?



would you believe in the one about the oil BS someone brought up bush then obama hahahahahah seriously i thought /b/ was bad Yahoo is even worse i think


----------



## Kommodore (May 14, 2010)

I thought the fact that Softball was a lesbian sport was common knowledge


----------



## Jashwa (May 14, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> I thought the fact that Softball was a lesbian sport was common knowledge


It is. She's still in the closet, though.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It is. She's still in the closet, though.


So if softball is a lesbian sport, what's the gay sport?
*wrestling commercial on tv*
...forget I asked.


----------



## Apollo (May 14, 2010)

You can't be serious.


----------



## Glitch (May 14, 2010)

Now I know that I can hit on the girl's softball team!


----------



## Slyck (May 15, 2010)

Sad...........


----------

